# Vertical GPU orientation - the sky's the limit



## iWalkingCorpse (Aug 2, 2017)

So was browsing around MNPCtech's site as you do, looking for inspiration (and all the things my wallet says no to) and noticed he's made some new GPU mounting brackets that mount to a 120mm fan mounting (used on the Star Wars build recently). Got me thinking about how changing orientation of your expensive gpu is such a easy mod to show it off to full effect, and also a few ideas for next build (crossfired watercooled Polaris hanging from the top radiator mounts anyone?).

To me it's nice to have the option to put the gpu somewhere other than the pcie area and opens up some fun tubing routes. Not everyone's got access to a metalshop to repurpose pcie mounts (or wants to cut their $$ case up).

This giving anyone else tingles of inspiration? Front-mounted GPU for a VR-box maybe?


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 2, 2017)

Don't feel the urge to do this, but it is annoying when you have a case with window and the nice looks of the shroud are pointing towards the floor. But still, I would then much rather opt for a reversed ATX case to have it point upwards, also in terms of airflow direction.

I'm also not convinced vertical mounting is going to help your fan lifespan.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Aug 9, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> I'm also not convinced vertical mounting is going to help your fan lifespan.



Well, sleeve bearings get worn out much faster if they lay horizontally, ball bearings and rifle/fluid bearings do not care.
Have not been using the coolers the cards come with in over 10 years so i have no idea what kind of bearing  is normal for GPUs, but vertical mounting is either not going to do anything or improve the life of the bearings in the fan.


----------



## Vario (Aug 9, 2017)

You have to run a ribbon riser cable for your PCIE.  I don't think this is a good idea.  I know plenty of people run them though.


----------



## peche (Aug 9, 2017)

Pretty useful, all you need are the mounts on the case for the card, some new cases come with the slotted panel for use both, regular orientation (card attached to PCB) and this other position for cleaner look, Thermaltake has added this on some cases including lower or medium end of their models, also have seen another companies doing the same, it does look sexy but does no bring any kind of performance boost, so i personally stay away from this at the moment, also, the feature i like from video cards the most is the side letters  " GEFORCE GTX" 

Regards,


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 9, 2017)

video cards would look so much better right side up.


----------



## Vario (Aug 9, 2017)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> video cards would look so much better right side up.


My case puts them fan side up.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 10, 2017)

I prefer to see the mobo.


----------



## peche (Aug 10, 2017)

WhiteNoise said:


> I prefer to see the mobo.


new motherboards are so sexy, agreed,


----------



## MonsterMawd (Oct 7, 2017)

It's bulky, to support larger cards, https://mnpctech.com/vertical-gpu-video-card-installation-mount/


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 7, 2017)

peche said:


> Pretty useful, all you need are the mounts on the case for the card, some new cases come with the slotted panel for use both, regular orientation (card attached to PCB) and this other position for cleaner look, Thermaltake has added this on some cases including lower or medium end of their models, also have seen another companies doing the same, it does look sexy but does no bring any kind of performance boost, so i personally stay away from this at the moment, also, the feature i like from video cards the most is the side letters  " GEFORCE GTX"
> 
> Regards,


I don't like that the pciex end has no retention bar friction, and that it could induce issues but i have used one , didn't end in joy but heh ho lol.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 7, 2017)

I always thought GPUs should be mounted virticly with the exhaust and plugs pointing up. There a few cases that do this but it's beyond me why you would put then sideways weather vertical or flat. I really don't think any bearing cares sleeve or otherwise


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 8, 2017)

If you don't mind importing stuff from China; flying elephant on aliexpress has some pretty neat vertical mounts that have more 'traditional' mounting methods.



 

The quality of their products are very good and the prices are reasonable just don't get the free shipping, it took 6 weeks to ship to central Texas.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## EarthDog (Oct 8, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I always thought GPUs should be mounted virticly with the exhaust and plugs pointing up. There a few cases that do this but it's beyond me why you would put then sideways weather vertical or flat. I really don't think any bearing cares sleeve or otherwise


mi eyez hert.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 8, 2017)

P4-630 said:


>


Linus is an idiot. Nothing personal against him, but his channel is like fingernails across a chalkboard annoying, and his rabid fanboys are just as bad. 

They rarely ask why or how it is and are fine just playing along to whatever script they are handed. I haven't seen anything new come from him or his fanboys, just corporate shilling, and "let's make it extreme" by OMG, putting in too much ram.... or changing graphics cards... But wait Becky there is more, let's use the manufacturer provided overclocking and eat a slim jim to boost perfor.... fuck, he dropped it.

BIOS editing, cracking, software hacks, hardware mods and hacks. Where the new at? Not there.


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 8, 2017)

Steevo said:


> his channel is like fingernails across a chalkboard annoying, and his rabid fanboys are just as bad.


Must be that warm velvety voice of his


----------



## Finners (Oct 8, 2017)

$40!!! I need to knock myself up a few of these at work and bung them on ebay for 20.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 16, 2017)

peche said:


> new motherboards are so sexy, agreed,


I dont see how those are mounted and with the log "legs" it doesnt look very sturdy, i.e. when plugging in cables.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Oct 24, 2017)

non reference cards are heavy these days.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 24, 2017)

I don't know if the reference gtx 10XX shroud is as beefy as the 9xx , or if they cheaped out and replaced with lighter materials, but the latter weighed in around 2.5lbs.... you'd THINK that was about as heavy as a standard sized gpu would get...but im certain some aib units of similar size are heavier(excluding ridiculous ugly 3x fan & h2O units ofc).


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 25, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I don't know if the reference gtx 10XX shroud is as beefy as the 9xx , or if they cheaped out and replaced with lighter materials, but the latter weighed in around 2.5lbs.... you'd THINK that was about as heavy as a standard sized gpu would get...but im certain some aib units of similar size are heavier(excluding ridiculous ugly 3x fan & h2O units ofc).


more than 2.5 pounds, wow, never realized that.


----------



## davidm71 (Dec 16, 2017)

Here’s mine using a vertical mounting bracket from MNPCTECH:


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2017)

Vario said:


> You have to run a ribbon riser cable for your PCIE.  I don't think this is a good idea.  I know plenty of people run them though.



It adds some latency


----------



## LPide (Jan 1, 2018)

adding these riser cables won't slow the transfer rate right?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 1, 2018)

LPide said:


> adding these riser cables won't slow the transfer rate right?



It shouldn't. But keep in mind, anytime you add a connection you have a potential for resistance, dirt or somthing coming lose


----------



## LPide (Jan 1, 2018)

Jetster said:


> It shouldn't. But keep in mind, anytime you add a connection you have a potential for resistance, dirt or somthing coming lose



Always been a bit skeptical, even a small lag or delay in these riser cables on 1 GPU, when multiplied by x amount of GPU plus software issues , wouldn’t it affect the overall performance?


----------



## davidm71 (Jan 1, 2018)

I read not if its short.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 1, 2018)

LPide said:


> Always been a bit skeptical, even a small lag or delay in these riser cables on 1 GPU, when multiplied by x amount of GPU plus software issues , wouldn’t it affect the overall performance?


LTT did a thing on adding over 20 feet of riser extenders and the GPU lost like, 2fps in benchmarks overall.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Mar 27, 2018)

I've done several builds now with 400mm long 16X riser cable without any latency issues.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 27, 2018)

Or you just buy a case that has the GPU set like this no warping no stress on the PCIe slot


----------



## BadFrog (Mar 27, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> If you don't mind importing stuff from China; flying elephant on aliexpress has some pretty neat vertical mounts that have more 'traditional' mounting methods.
> 
> View attachment 92807
> 
> The quality of their products are very good and the prices are reasonable just don't get the free shipping, it took 6 weeks to ship to central Texas.



I just got one of these off ebay for $26+shipping about $33. Not bad, will install hopefully this weekend in my corsair 900D. 


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vertical-G...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 27, 2018)

Silverstone Temjin / Raven series did this a long time a go and are actually the best cases money can buy in terms of flexibility, longevity, space and cooling.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 27, 2018)

BadFrog said:


> I just got one of these off ebay for $26+shipping about $33. Not bad, will install hopefully this weekend in my corsair 900D.
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vertical-Graphics-Card-Holder-Hardware/122988367857?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649




Make sure to post some pictures of your purchase in the your pc at the moment thread!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 27, 2018)

Vario said:


> You have to run a ribbon riser cable for your PCIE.  I don't think this is a good idea.  I know plenty of people run them though.


How come? If in terms of performance, JayzTwoCents already did a video of that debunking it.


----------



## BadFrog (Mar 27, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Make sure to post some pictures of your purchase in the your pc at the moment thread!



Will do, not sure if I'll have time, but if not this weekend, then next for sure.


----------



## Vario (Mar 28, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> How come? If in terms of performance, JayzTwoCents already did a video of that debunking it.


Well at one point they were less reliable, but after popularity of crypto maybe that has changed?


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 28, 2018)

It is kinda fugly llooking the back of a PCB.   Id rather add a custom backplate.  The vertical I see as more of a water cooled thing.


----------



## BadFrog (Apr 19, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Make sure to post some pictures of your purchase in the your pc at the moment thread!


Finally had time to do a quick switch this past weekend, sorry for late post. The bracket is 4 slots. I have my GPU, El Gato, and Soundblaster ZX. The closest slot to the motherboard was unusable due to the riser cables connecting to motherboard. Might be easier if I had a 90 degree riser cable, so I had to improvise. I only connected 1 m3 screw to hold my gpu onto the bracket. There is a slight bend as you can see in the picture. I'm constantly monitoring this every day to see if the bend gets worse or holds. My idiosyncrasy screams at me when I see that slight bend but not much I can do. Overall, not bad for 26 bucks and a few riser cables. I wish I had support underneath the pcie slots though.

I'm going to tear down again to fix tubing and route as I needed the PC this week for work. 

Purchased vertical bracket from this guy on Ebay if anyone else wanted to try this mod. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vertical-G...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Caring1 (May 5, 2018)

CoolerMaster make a vertical, dual slot GPU bracket that fits in a standard 7 slot space.
It looks great, the downside is loss of slots.


----------



## Jetster (May 5, 2018)

Vertical mounting exhaust the heat up and takes the stress of the PCie slot. But I don't like the ribbon cable 

*Silverstone FT02B*


----------



## LPide (May 5, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> CoolerMaster make a vertical, dual slot GPU bracket that fits in a standard 7 slot space.
> It looks great, the downside is loss of slots.


Where can you find this?


----------



## Caring1 (May 5, 2018)

LPide said:


> Where can you find this?


Look online or ask at your local computer parts supplier, this is the model number:
MCA-U000R-KFVK00


----------

